# Sweet pipe tobacco



## Tashy

_Ok guy's, some of you may know me. Others not.
My question is this : could somebody give me the names of pipe tobacco that is sweet. I love my sugar barrel but would like something sweeter. Being fairly new to this, I'm not quite sure what is regarded as sweet. Thank you in advance._


----------



## DSturg369

Just about anything with Cavendish in it will have a sweet taste. Lane's 1Q is a decent sweet tobacco. Most VA's have an inherent sweetness to them and it's gets moreso with age as sugary crystals actually begin to form on it.


----------



## Tashy

_Thanks Dale, although not much will get aged here at the moment. Enjoying my pipe way too much. Just ordered some more sugar barrel as it's going fast! LOL_


----------



## Granger

Tashy said:


> _Thanks Dale, although not much will get aged here at the moment. Enjoying my pipe way too much. Just ordered some more sugar barrel as it's going fast! LOL_


First, it is good that you are smoking my favorite Tobaccao...Yeah Verily is Sugar Barrel a great tobacco, but despite its name, it isn't really too sweet.

I enjoy sweet tobaccos so let me post a few:

1) W.O. Larsen's Signature Mix. It is fruity and sweet. Really nice.

2) Brebbia Sinfonia. It is the one tobacco I have ever smoked with a citrus flavor that doesn't suck. When I buy this I get on a kick and smoke until the tin is empty.

3) Smokezy (http://www.smokezy.com/home.cfm) is a shop in Gatlinburg Tennessee they have some serious sweet stuff including Black Forest Cake, Sunset Rum, and 10th Anniversary Mix that are super sweet.

4) Gatlin-Burlier (The Gatlinburlier Pipe, Pipe Tobacco, Cigar and Chewing Tobacco Store.), also in Gatlinburg has a selection of house blends that includes some really sweet blends. Sugarland's Honey, Frank's Blend, Cade's Cove Cavendish, and, while not as sweet I like Black Jack's Bourbon. Give them a call and they will talk you through some stuff to try.


----------



## Firedawg

Granger said:


> 1) W.O. Larsen's Signature Mix. It is fruity and sweet. Really nice.


great blend and nice and sweet with some fruity notes. Also look at bulk Peter Stokkebye Optimum(vanilla and fruit) and Nougat(chocolate and vanilla).


----------



## CWL

Try a tin of Dan Tobacco's Milonga. That is the sweetest tin of tobacco I have ever tried, and I have burned-through most of the sweeter aromatics in my early-phase of pipe smoking and, IMO it is sweeter than WO Larsen or Lane. It is a really nice caramel flavored (flavored, not scented) tobacco that doesn't bite.

If you want a very sweet VaPer, give Hearth & Home Anniversary Kake a try (from pipes&cigars.com).


----------



## BigG

My experience has been that there are two variations of "sweet" pipe tobaccos - aromatics that are really sweet, & Virginia-based tobaccos that have an inherent sweetness.

For me, examples of the first type are Boswell's Rum River, Dan Tobacco Blue Note & Sweet Vanilla Honeydew, pipesandcigars.com Trout Stream, pipeworksandwilke #191, and Peter Stokkebye Heather Honey, amongst many.

Examples for me of naturally sweet VA blends: Astley's 109, Fribourg & Treyer Cut Blended Plug, MacBaren Symphony, McClelland 221B Honeydew and Virginia Woods, McCranies McArris, Orlik Golden Sliced, Reiner Long Golden Flake, and S. Gawith Best Brown Flake, again amongst others.

Glen


----------



## FLIPFLOPS_AND_SHADES

Peter Stokkebye's Mellow Mocha is simply awesome. Trout Stream is also very good as is 1Q. Hope this helps.


----------



## Nachman

If you are looking for sweet, you have to try Boswells tobaccos. Their Christmas cookie smells and to some extent tastes like a Christmas Cookie. They have about a dozen sweet blends and their prices are good. Look up their web site and call them. They are nice folks and will give you some suggestions when you tell them what you want. Edit to add their Sweet Tea tobacco. Sweet with a little lemon added.


----------



## Tashy

_Thanks alot guy's ! You've given me some wonderful sounding tobacco to try. I really appreciate the help.:hug:_


----------



## Blue_2

I'll second the Boswell, Pipeworks and Wilke, and CAO aromatics.


----------



## owaindav

Wow, these guys hit almost all the ones I would suggest. Definitely try any of the Boswells. I just smoked a bowl of Dan's Milonga last night and that's right on! MacBaren's Honey & Chocolate is one I would add.

Now, if you want a virginia that has a little extra sweetness but isn't too over the top, Hearth & Home's Marble Kake is one of my favorites!

Hope that helps Tashy! Cheers mate!


----------



## Firedawg

Oh and H&H Anniversary Kake!


----------



## Tashy

_Thanks guy's ! :hug:_


----------



## Andrewdk

If you want something that's sweet but not heavy on the aro side try Ruins of Isengard, light english blend with vanilla (and at least for me floral) notes. Sweet but not sickly sweet.


----------



## italiansmoker

C&D Autumn Evening... tremendously sweet... I can't bear it...


----------



## InsidiousTact

Annie kake is a favorite, super sweet vaper. For aros, I've gotta also recommend trout stream. Pretty much any straight Virginia will have that great natural sweetness that I've fallen in love with, McClellands dark star is delicious... Basically any McC Virginia is great. Marble Kake isn't bad either, though it'll always be dryish.


----------



## Tashy

_Thank you to all the people who have replied. I now have a nice list of tobacco to chose from! :hug:_


----------



## NarJar

Tash, I'm really glad you posted this! From this thread I think I've found exactly what I've been looking for, and found the first 3 tobaccos which I hope to purchase once my first pipe (corn cob) comes in the mail:

1. Dan Tobacco Milonga
2. Peter Stokkebye Nougat
3. W.O. Larsen Signature Mix

Thanks again!


----------



## randyw41

My sweet blend of choice is called, RLP-6. I think it's made by the same people that make 1Q. I notice a sweet citrusy taste. Is citrusy a word? Anyway, it's supposed to be Captain Black without preservatives. Sweetness in pipe tobacco flavor will probably vary from person to person. But I also smoke a Peter Stokkeby blend called, Luxury Navy Flake. It has a certain sweetness to it, probably from the Virginias in the mix, along with a smidge of perique. My fave flake in that price range too...

Randy W.



Tashy said:


> _Ok guy's, some of you may know me. Others not._
> _My question is this : could somebody give me the names of pipe tobacco that is sweet. I love my sugar barrel but would like something sweeter. Being fairly new to this, I'm not quite sure what is regarded as sweet. Thank you in advance._


----------



## User Name

I always found hamborger Veermaster be be very sweet and sugary. Reminds me of smoking marshmallows.


----------



## italiansmoker

User Name said:


> I always found hamborger Veermaster be be very sweet and sugary. Reminds me of smoking marshmallows.


Same here!


----------



## Evonnida

Does Boswells taste as sweet as the names imply?


----------



## freestoke

Tashy said:


> _Ok guy's, some of you may know me. Others not.
> My question is this : could somebody give me the names of pipe tobacco that is sweet. I love my sugar barrel but would like something sweeter. Being fairly new to this, I'm not quite sure what is regarded as sweet. Thank you in advance._


The sweetest one I know of is Three Blind Moose, although there's no Virginia in it -- except maybe in the Cavendish. No bite whatsoever for me. Most of these sweet things have a bit of bite possible, but not this one.


----------



## Nachman

Evonnida said:


> Does Boswells taste as sweet as the names imply?


Yes, It is the only tobacco I have ever tried that tastes like sugar. It is a little much for me, but if you are looking for sweet, Boswells is it.


----------

